
Ask HN: LEMP-friendly project management software - petecooper
Hello.
I&#x27;m looking for a project management tool akin to OpenProject that I can self-host and use on a small scale (sub-10 users). I have not yet tried OpenProject in real life because I&#x27;m waiting patiently for Ubuntu 18.04 support, which is coming.<p>While I wait, I would like to look at alternatives with a view to ongoing use and offering something back to the community in some fashion, whether it&#x27;s documentation, user support or something else.<p>I&#x27;m running a Linux, Nginx, MySQL (Persona) and PHP stack and something that fits nicely into that setup would be super. I do web ops by day, so I&#x27;m well-versed with the technicals. Until now, however, I&#x27;ve used only proprietary desktop software.<p>What would you recommend I look at, and also avoid? Any advice is very warmly received. Thanks very much in advance.
======
tenken
Install Docker on your host and use any PMS you like that stores it's data in
MySQL and have the project management software store it's data in your
previously defined DBMS setup.

I like Gitlab, that's just me.

------
a-fried-egg
What is LEMP?

~~~
mtmail
Like LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL/MariaDB, PHP) but replace Apache webserver
with Nginx.

